# Ayatoweb.com "flowing lights" Tutorial



## miGhtYKnuckles (25. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Ich kniffle schon seit ein 20 Minuten an diesen Tutorial:
flowing Lights 
Ich komme nicht sehr weit.

Dort steht ich solle eine Motion Path herstellen, was glaube ich heißen soll, dass ich eine Bewegung Skizzieren soll.
50*50 Pixel Farbhintergrund habe ich schon gemacht.
Zumindestens meine ich, dass ein "50*50 Solid" eine "50*50pixelgroße Farbfläche" meint oder?
soweit, so gut.

Nun benutze ich "bewegung Skizzieren" dann öffnet sich links ein kleines Fenster mit einigen Einstellungen.
Dort kann ich auch auf aufnahme drücken was ich getan habe.
Ich habe dann meine Maus bewegt und dann verändern sich die Coordinaten im kleinen fenstern links.

Nun habe ich diesbezüglich kleinere Fragen:


a) Wie stoppe ich eine Aufnahme?
b) Kann ich diese auf einen bestimmten Punkt stoppen lassen ohne das weitere Mausbewegungen aufnimmt? (Shortkey)?
c) Wie wirkt sich dieses "Bewegung Skizzieren" auf den hintergrund/Effekt aus?
d) Wofür ist bewegung skizzieren genau gedacht/wann wende ich diesen an?



Viele Grüße


----------



## miGhtYKnuckles (29. Mai 2005)

Kann doch nicht sein das dies niemand weiß ?!


----------



## chmee (29. Mai 2005)

Habe das Tut auch mal durchgearbeitet..
Dieser 50px*50px Solid ist nur zur Ansicht für Dich gedacht, wird später nicht benötigt..

Zu Deinen Fragen kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen, aber zum Verlauf des Tut's:
die Bewegung dieses Solid ( Position keyframed ) ist dann später die Leuchtspur..
1. Jetzt wählst Du die erstellten Position Keyframes aus - Copy (STRG+C)
2. Du machst eine zweite Komposition auf, Farbfläche, volles Auflösung
3. klickst einmal mit dem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug ins Bild und drückst dann STRG+V ( Paste ).
Jetzt ist es die gewünschte Maske.
4. Nun den Rendering Filter "Vegas". Die Einstellungen aus dem Tut übernehmen - Schwanz-Leuchten
5. Komposition duplizieren ( STRG+D ) - Kopf-Leuchten erstellen.
6. In der nächsten Komposition übereinander legen,"Addieren" . "Glow" Effekte anwenden.
7. Diese Komposition letztendlich in der nächsten zB 3*reinlegen und mit Verzerren/"Turbulentes Versetzen" jedes einzeln chaotisieren 

Übrigens kannst Du auch in Illustrator und Photoshop die Path erstellen und dann
per Copy/Paste nach AE importieren. siehe Beispiel unten "Typo Outline"

mfg chmee


----------



## miGhtYKnuckles (3. Juni 2005)

Haste ne Projekt datei? damit ich mir das mal anschauen kann?


----------



## chmee (7. Juni 2005)

hier http://www.phreekz.de/Glowing_lines.aep

mfg chmee


----------



## miGhtYKnuckles (7. Juni 2005)

Herzlichen Dank damit werd ich bestimmt weiterkommen .


----------

